# Do your dogs watch TV



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

Guess I spend too much time w/ dogs. I work at home, with them pretty much 24/7. I sometimes wonder what goes on in their heads.

The female likes to watch any movement on the TV screen. she sits in front of it and stares. When there's an animal on, it always gets her attention...especially dogs...if they bark, she barks in response. She'll often go to the TV and sniff the image, run to the front door and bark, and not stop until the door is opened and she looks outside. It seems she thinks the TV dog is out there.
The male generally couldn't care less, the only time I saw him react was to a TV wolf pack... When he saw the wolves , he ran to the screen to investigate. I'd actually though he realized TV wasn't real.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

LOL Sometimes ours will perk up or bark when a dog or something comes on a tv show or on the cpu (PS3+50"Plasma) LOL


----------



## bearsxx (Apr 16, 2011)

Ariya is always watching tv and when a dog comes on the screen she gets up close to the tv and just watches it. I love watching her react to the different dogs on tv because each time she does something different.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

bearsxx said:


> Ariya is always watching tv and when a dog comes on the screen she gets up close to the tv and just watches it. I love watching her react to the different dogs on tv because each time she does something different.


Cute pic bearxx


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha totally! Dogs and animals on TV totally get him freaked out. I Facetime with my friends, kinda like skype. I have a 32 inch monitor, and my dad is always getting Gargamel to do things for him. He said high five and Mel high fives the air, lol. One time, when I was on my phone, I put it down so my sister could say Hi to Mel, and I swear he licked her "face", lmao.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

ames said:


> hahaha totally! Dogs and animals on TV totally get him freaked out. I Facetime with my friends, kinda like skype. I have a 32 inch monitor, and my dad is always getting Gargamel to do things for him. He said high five and Mel high fives the air, lol. One time, when I was on my phone, I put it down so my sister could say Hi to Mel, and I swear he licked her "face", lmao.


Funny. Mine also recognize people they know by their phone voices...and always get excited when spoken to.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes both River my sons dog and Vendetta watch tv. Vendetta loves the Dukes of Hazzard she gets all excited when the cars areracing. River watches people on the screen he turns his head at the different voices. It is really cute to watch them.


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yes both River my sons dog and Vendetta watch tv. Vendetta loves the Dukes of Hazzard she gets all excited when the cars areracing. River watches people on the screen he turns his head at the different voices. It is really cute to watch them.


That's cute...racing cars...wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> Yes both River my sons dog and Vendetta watch tv. Vendetta loves the Dukes of Hazzard she gets all excited when the cars areracing. River watches people on the screen he turns his head at the different voices. It is really cute to watch them.


hahaha thats a riot! Is it the General Lee!!??


----------

